# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Sistema de Gestion para Empresas Agropecuarias - AgroSIGA - Buscamos Contactos en Peru para Distribucion

## agroplaneta

*Buscamos Distribuidores* Estamos interesados en contactar empresas de Peru relacionadas con la distribuicion de sistemas informaticos para gestion de empresas Agropecuarias y Comerciales o Consultores Agricolas y de Gestion de Empresas.  Visiten nuestro sitio web: www.agroplaneta.com Enviaremos informacion tecnica de los sistemas vigentes, demos y condiciones de comercializacion.  Nuestro E-mail: info@agroplaneta.com Telefono: +54 9351 6191752Temas similares: Buscamos compradores de Palta Hass calibres 18 a 20 para exportacion BUSCAMOS CONTRATO PARA PROVEER PLÁTANO BELLACO Y YUCA BLANCA Artículo: Perú cuenta con 378 empresas agropecuarias que exportan más de US$ 1 millón Sistema de Gestión de Calidad ISO 22000 Agrosiga  sistema de gestion para empresas agropecuarias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> *Buscamos Distribuidores* Estamos interesados en contactar empresas de Peru relacionadas con la distribuicion de sistemas informaticos para gestion de empresas Agropecuarias y Comerciales o Consultores Agricolas y de Gestion de Empresas.  Visiten nuestro sitio web: www.agroplaneta.com Enviaremos informacion tecnica de los sistemas vigentes, demos y condiciones de comercializacion.  Nuestro E-mail: info@agroplaneta.com Telefono: +54 9351 6191752

 Estimado Agroplaneta: 
Si les interesa, podríamos conversar al respecto para ver la posibilidad de distribuir su producto aquí en el Perú. Revisé su página web y me pareció interesante. 
En ese sentido, pienso que tienen un buen producto que perfectamente podría tener demanda en el Perú; sin embargo, es bueno aclararles que ya existen en el mercado distintos tipos de softwares agropecuarios de gestión, por lo que se debería establecer una estrategia para poder competir en el mercado peruano. 
Yo soy administrador de AgroFórum.pe -soy publicista de profesión-, y hace poco me he iniciado como bróker e intermediario, ante la necesidad de muchos agricultores y empresas del sector de colocar sus productos y/o servicios a más clientes. En ese sentido, les comento que el producto que ofrecen me interesa y me gustaría conversar para ver la posibilidad de distribuir el software aquí en Perú. 
Saludos; y bienvenido a la comunidad.  :Smile:

----------

